# EMERGENCY!!! found pigeon cat attack



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i found a pigeon while i was walking i went beside it and it didnt move so i ran to the nearest store and got to bags and put the pigeon inside the bag it can barely move it has to hop on the non broken leg and if it falls it cant get backup please i really need your help


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Take him in the house please.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

My pigeon coop or Home? What should I do After?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you should never add new birds to your other birds until they are quarantined for a month, so I wouldn't put him in the coop. Besides you need to monitor him which is kinda hard in the coop. He needs to be kept warm. How do you know that a cat attacked him? A predator attack requires antibiotics so the bird doesn't die from infection.
What meds do you have?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not have any ! I know because my own pigeons got attacked yesterday and i saw the cat ! I rescued all of them but one was a little hurt. I am only 13 my parents don't want any animals in the house so i had to sneak the pigeon in.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You are doing good. There' s no harm done to keep the pigeon in a box lined with a towel.
Does the pigeon have any wounds. You have to wash them and then apply antibiotic ointment.
Does he it on its own?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

It has a wound on its wing like a hole in the skin
On the wing and a broken leg
I dnt have antibiotics


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A cat attack is bad. Without antibiotics the bird can die from an infection they get from a cat scratch or bite. They can get sick and die within a weeks time.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

How much do antibiotics cost and wrhere do i get them and can i make my own substitution


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Where are you located in CANADA?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Place your pigeon in the proper position in a box with a towel around his so he is comfortable on his leg. ( not to fall sideways)..Where is the joint swollen?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Im in calgary i csnt see if his leg is swollen he or she keeps it up im supposed to wrap a towel arond him or just put 1 for him to sit on


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

And hes in a cage


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry , you're to far for me to help..I am in Ontario.
If it was the cat, could be the hip sprained, but your pigeon can hold the leg up so i think it's the knee/elbow.
Yes, put a folded towel underneath him to be soft enough so he doesn't feel much pain when laying down ( he may not be willing to lay down, which is OK, - He will not lay down if it's not comfortable) and a towel around him. Put paper towel underneath also so you just remove it when he poops.
Baytril, Amoxicillin are good to give. Amoxicilin is for humans, may be you find one from your friends ( you need just one pill, not even a whole pill). if you find tell us how many mg is in one pill.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Doesnt alcohol clean wounds


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

can alcohol clean the wound or act like an antibiotic?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It does, but it burns the skin..Best is saline water...If you cannot buy it you can make it: just put a cup of water hot with coarse salt 1 spoon and 1 teaspoon of baking soda. Let it get warm to cold and wipe his wounds. Then apply antibiotic ointment like Polisporin.

The antibiotic we were telling you to give , it was not for the skin. Cat saliva can kill a pigeon. Pasturella goes in the wounds and then blood stream.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok look um i will try to make some saline water and i thought you ment i had to go to the vet for antibiotic ointment now i know polysporin is an antibiotic ointment and i was inspecting the pigeon closely i found out that the wing want injured it just had some feathers come off and i looked closely at its leg and found that it was broken on the very top of it just under the stomach i held the broken leg and was able to move it if u can tell me how to fix the upper part of the leg that will be great and can you please try to make the answers a little more specific i really dont know what antibiotics are


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Antibiotics are medicine. Like what the doctor gives you when you are sick. A cats saliva is full of bacteria, so often a bird will get pasteurella infection from a cat claw or bite. The bird, if he does get this infection will go down hill quickly and die.

It's pretty hard to set a leg without the help of a vet.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Antibiotics are medicine. Like what the doctor gives you when you are sick. A cats saliva is full of bacteria, so often a bird will get pasteurella infection from a cat claw or bite. The bird, if he does get this infection will go down hill quickly and die.
> 
> It's pretty hard to set a leg without the help of a vet.


Jay, he's just 13 yrs old and his parents wouldn't help.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

All you can do now, is have him rest in a comfortable position.
If you could put a pillow on the bottom of the box the put towel like a doughnut as i mentioned before and then paper towel so you just change it once a day.
Pigeons broken bones heal up very fast, in about 1- 2 weeks. Do not exercise the legs. he needs not to move the injured one. Is he laying down or just stand up?
If it was just a cat attack i would suspect he just sprained it badly. Sprains make tendons, muscles, joints sore. It needs to rest.
Is he eating, drinking?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i also found that all of the wings bones was detatches from the other bones i will show u a drawing of the breaks and the legs broken part 

first picture says wing not attatched 


second says leg is broken at the very top

and i felt the bones they were both detatched completely


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If the leg is broken, it will be swollen. Not much you can do by yourself.
Just let him rest, that's all you can do, unless you talk to your patents to help you go to a vet.
The wing will heal up pretty fast, so it needs to be bandaged by a professionist in the proper position. I the pic looks a bit dropping and swollen.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You didn't answer my question: is he standing up all the time; i would assume he cannot lay down since he's sore.
I am really sorry for this happening to your pigeon.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

no he will not sit down how is the wing suppose to be banded


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sorry, you need someone who knows to do it. I have also a pigeon with a broken wing, couldn't do much about it ( it was too late).
If you bandage his broken wing, which is on the same side of the broken leg, he will have no balance.
There's no kind of organisation , wild bird centre in CALGARY to help you?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

how much does it cost


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a link. tell then you can donate a few bucks from your saving and you can do some volunteer work too.
E-mail, call them, leave a message, tell then your situation and especially that you will Volunteer. You can learn lots of things
http://calgarywildlife.org/


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> how much does it cost


There centres do not charges. But they are not going to help your own pigeons, only wild pigeons and other birds and animals without owner. Once the get a wild pigeon, it's theirs, not yours. But you explain your situation and as i said tell them you can donate something and volunteer on exchange of bandaging and showing how to do it.

i hope they will care..tell them your age and your situation, that your parents let you care for your own pigeon by yourself and that you do work for neighbours ( i read that on your posts before) to save money for the seeds.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what happens if the leg and wing mend by them selves


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

?????????????


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what will happen if the wing and leg mend by them selves


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> what happens if the leg and wing mend by them selves


If they are broken, they will mend, of course, but not OK. The pigeon will not be able to fly and it will limp, or most likely not walk if it's the joint from the thigh.

If they are just sprained , it will heal OK AND IT WILL FLY AND WALK. But someone has to tell you if it's broken or no.

Don't waste your chance to call the Wildlife centre.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok im guna just give it to the professionals i cant save it but they can


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will probably just euthanize a pigeon.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Vwhats that mean


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

euthanize means to put it to sleep.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Like kill it


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you ask for help from the Centre?
You do not let your pigeon there,like Jay said they will kill it if has broken leg and wing, you just ask for help to bandage it and take it back. It's your pigeon from your coop, not a wild one.
Best it would be to go AS SOON AS POSSIBLE to a vet.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what if i just say its a wild 1 cause its not mine i just founmd it


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> what if i just say its a wild 1 cause its not mine i just founmd it


If you say it's wild, they will take it, and most likely kill him due to his disability and once you gave it, you will not be able to take it back. A wild pigeon is not suppose to be kept by anyone..

Why haven't you call them as i asked you? and you say it's your pigeon. may be they will help you since you are 13 yr old..and do not forget to say that you will donate $20 and you will volunteer?

How is the pigeon now? He should be in the house with you and not with the other pigeons you have.

Is he really a wild one? He doesn't look like.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Well he is in my house i dnt think its wild but i just stumbled upon it


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> Well he is in my house i dnt think its wild but i just stumbled upon it


Any improvement? Still standing on one leg? Is he eating, drinking water?
Apply ointment, Polysporin every day, a think layer on the scratches/wounds.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

um i found out there are no scratches and its very swollen where the wing is broken he is still standing on 1 leg hes eating and drinking


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope it's nothing serious and it will heal up all well. But we cannot rely on hoping and guessing.

I feel sad you haven't tried at least to call the centre to see if they would help you to put a splint on the leg, bandage his wing and take it home.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

I dnt no how
Or which vet
Help me out and ill do it pho ne number and address


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Dima said:


> I hope it's nothing serious and it will heal up all well. But we cannot rely on hoping and guessing.
> 
> I feel sad you haven't tried at least to call the centre to see if they would help you to put a splint on the leg, bandage his wing and take it home.


Well since its now 5 days with nothing actually being done chances are things may already start to heal wrongly & the bird will not be releasable.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Dima said:


> Here's a link. tell then you can donate a few bucks from your saving and you can do some volunteer work too.
> E-mail, call them, leave a message, tell then your situation and especially that you will Volunteer. You can learn lots of things
> http://calgarywildlife.org/


I sent you this link the very next day.
Here's the contact:
http://calgarywildlife.org/contact-us


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

They arrnt picking up


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> They arrnt picking up


These centres are close din the weekend. Tomorrow in Stat. Holiday, at least in Ontario.
Feel sad for your rescue. How is he so far?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

hes doing better i saw him laying down is it possible for the wing to mend in the right spot by it self


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not normally. He probably won't be able to fly well enough to be releasable.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i called bad news 500$ for fixing and 79$ for examination i asked to volunteerwork and they said no


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sorry. I was too late though. It's been 2 weeks.
There's nothing left to do now but wait and see how is he going to be. If wings or leg broken, it would be nice to spare his life by keeping him with your other pigeons.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ill do that for sure


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> Ill do that for sure


 Let us know how once he's healed, how is he moving. We can come up with some ideas for him to be able to move around your coop.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Do pigeons get sad if they cant fly


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> Do pigeons get sad if they cant fly


They do get sad, but if you give them teats and good place to move around and/or if they get a mate they are happy. I have one pigeon with broken wing, cannot fly , but has a mate who can fly ,and he can get on the high places by walking on a ladder, with no gap in between the steps.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

What kinda treats do pigeons like best


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> What kinda treats do pigeons like best


Safflower, sunflower ( without shell) , unsalted small peanuts or chopped peanuts, small chopped lettuce, spinach, kale, carrots...once he get the taste of them he will enjoy it.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Great news both bones are mended and the pigeon is fine and even better it can still FLY  and i didnt even have to take it to the vet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he's doing better. Maybe the bones were not broken. How well does he fly? Where are you letting him fly?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

This is amazing. The wings were broken... How long time ago happened, a month?
Wow.
Upload a video.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

he has been mended for like 2 months now i just havent said till now his leg is mended in a weird way so he walks kinda funny and same with flying it looks kinda funny but i am just happu he is still able to do this stuff and i just let my pigeons out of their loft theyre usually close to the loft i dont take them like 3 miles away and then let them go so they can come back home


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't do tossing with your rescue, just let him fly around the house and being supervised..are u sure he will not take off and end up by himself lost and again in danger?

I am glad he can fly though.  I would love to see his " funny " way of flying.

Thanks again for showing so much compassion for him.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

He is not tossed hes just let out of the loft same with all my other pigeons ive lrt him out for about 2 wreks and hes still with me so im not worried about him running away i can show you how he fkies iif you tell how i can post a video


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You will have to post it on youtube and copy and paste it here.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

O ok ill do it soon cause i recently moved so i cut the feathers off and now i plucked them so when they grow back ill show you


----------

